# Baidu SD vehicles complete 1.2 miles in 13 cities



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Baidu will be China's largest self-driving taxi fleet.
When it rolls out in earnest, customers will be able to hail a ride via the Apollo Go smartphone app, and the cars will integrate with smart road infrastructure to "improve safety."

https://venturebeat.com/2019/07/02/...an-1-million-miles-across-13-cities-in-china/
 Baidu's other automotive partners include Ford, with which it embarked last year on two-year project to test self-driving vehicles on Chinese roads.

 Baidu separately inked a deal with Volvo to develop autonomous electric cars specifically for the Chinese market. And in 2017, it launched a $1.52 billion driving fund - the Apollo Fund - as part of a wider plan to invest in 100 autonomous driving projects over the next three years.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

with literally 0 video showing the car driving itself we know that the car is not driving itself

just like the Waymo cars touting supposedly 10 million miles with no evidence the cars drive themselves during that suppposed mileage


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Zero public videos is a humane gesture 
to curtail the inevitable Uber driver mass suicides

https://www.veteransnewsreport.com/...llion-workers-will-lose-their-jobs-to-robots/


----------

